# Problème G4 et Carte SCSI adaptec 2906



## le.phot (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Voila , petit nouveau dans le monde du Mac, j'ai un G4 800 que je dois configurer en SCSI pour fonctionner avec un scan SCITEX Smart 342.
Ce scan ne fonctionne qu'en OS 9 ou inférieur et en SCSI !
J'ai donc installé mon OS 9.2, ma carte 2906.
Jusque la tout va bien.
Lorsque je connecte mon scan en ID 6 (celle que j'ai choisie), l'utilitaire de SCITEX trouve bien le scan mais à l'installation des drivers, il me dit que le scan n'est pas connecté !
J'ai donc installé Probe SCSI, qui lui ne trouve pas du tout le scan.
Voila j'avoue que la apèrs je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Siv ous avez des conseils ou des idée je suis vraiment preneur !
Meric d'être clément et avec moi.. et clair.. car je patauge un pour ne pas dir beaucoup !


----------



## Invité (8 Mai 2007)

T'as allumé ton Scan avant d'allumer l'ordi ?


----------



## le.phot (8 Mai 2007)

oui bien sur... pour être clair sur PC le SCSI ne me pose aucun problème ! Donc je connais bien ce système.
Mon problème est de le faire tourner sur MAC !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

Si ton scan a un bouchon SCSI, essaie de l'&#244;ter, s'il n'en a pas, mets en un. Le SCSI n'est pas une science exacte, et mon vieux StudioScan IIsi fonctionne la moiti&#233; du temps avec son bouchon, l'autre moiti&#233; sans.

Mon AGFA n'a pas de pilote non plus sous OS X, je l'utilise avec VueScan, &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Mai 2007)

1- Un bouchon terminateur est sur la chaine ? Si non, essaie d'en mettre un, si oui essaie de le placer avant le scan et non sur le second port.
2- Un autre p&#233;riph&#233;rique est-il reconnu par scsi probe ? 
3- La carte est-elle d&#233;tect&#233;e par informations syst&#232;me ?

Grill&#233; par Pascal


----------



## le.phot (8 Mai 2007)

Alors, pour ce qui est de la carte, je ne sais pas ou aller regarder si elle est reconnu, autrement que dans scsi probe qui semble bien la voir.
Je n'ai pas d'autre périph en SCSI sur cette chaine
je vais effectivment essayer d'inverser le bouchon ou de l'enlever.

Pour ce qui est de vuescan que je connais très bien, il ne reconnais malheureusement pas les scitex.

je continue à investiguer !! merci !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Mai 2007)

Oui, désolé, informations système, c'est sous osx...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

le.phot a dit:


> Alors, pour ce qui est de la carte, je ne sais pas ou aller regarder si elle est reconnu, autrement que dans scsi probe qui semble bien la voir.




Menu "Pomme" -> Informations système Apple -> Onglet "Périphériques" : tu dois voir ta carte, et ce qui est branché dessus.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Mai 2007)

Voilà !


----------



## le.phot (9 Mai 2007)

Bon, effectivment la carte ne figure pas dans les périphériques.
pourtant j'ai bien vérifier, le driver SCSI card 2906 est bien installé et comme je le disais précedemment, SCSI probe voit bien la carte !
J'en profite, j'ai un OS X installé sur ce Mac sur un deuxième disque.. mais je ne sais pas comment rebooter sur l'autre OS quand je suis sur le 9. Si quelque'un à une info !

Désolé comme je le disais je débute vraiment sous Mac ! Merci encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

le.phot a dit:


> Bon, effectivment la carte ne figure pas dans les p&#233;riph&#233;riques.
> pourtant j'ai bien v&#233;rifier, le driver SCSI card 2906 est bien install&#233; et comme je le disais pr&#233;cedemment, SCSI probe voit bien la carte !



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que SCSI Probe "voit" la carte ? elle est express&#233;ment mentionn&#233;e ? Si "Infos syst&#232;me Apple" ne la voit pas, c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me. Tu pourrais d&#233;j&#224; tenter de l'installer sur un autre port PCI de ton Mac, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu, nagu&#232;re, un probl&#232;me avec un port PCI d&#233;fectueux, et une carte "USB/Firewire qui refusait tout service.



le.phot a dit:


> J'en profite, j'ai un OS X install&#233; sur ce Mac sur un deuxi&#232;me disque.. mais je ne sais pas comment rebooter sur l'autre OS quand je suis sur le 9. Si quelque'un &#224; une info !
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233; comme je le disais je d&#233;bute vraiment sous Mac ! Merci encore !



Deux mani&#232;res :

De fa&#231;on "durable" (c'est &#224; dire que tant que tu ne reviens pas y faire l'op&#233;ration inverse, tu reste sous X) : Menu "pomme" -> Tableaux de bord -> D&#233;marrage, et l&#224; tu choisis ton syst&#232;me de d&#233;marrage (attention, il faut avoir le TdB d&#233;marrage de Mac OS 9.2, celui de 9.1 ne permet de ne choisir que si les syst&#232;mes sont sur des disques/partitions diff&#233;rent(e)s). Pour revenir, depuis X, c'est "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me*" -> "D&#233;marrage".

De fa&#231;on "ponctuelle", si tes syst&#232;mes sont sur des disques/partitions diff&#233;rent(e)s), tu maintiens la touche "Options" (celle marqu&#233;e "alt") enfonc&#233;e au d&#233;marrage, et dans l'&#233;cran qui s'affiche, tu choisis. Au d&#233;marrage suivant, tu retrouveras ton syst&#232;me "par d&#233;faut".

(*) Tu y a acc&#232;s depuis le dock ou depuis le menu "pomme"


----------



## le.phot (9 Mai 2007)

Ce qui me fait dire que probe voit la carte c'est que dans SCSI Buses elle est mentionnées - 0 - Adaptec 2906.

Merci pour l'info pour passer sous OS X.. cela m'a permis de le booter donc en X et de voir que la carte est bien reconnue sur mon Slot 3.

Alors question est-ce qu'une carte peut etre reconnue sous OS X et pas sous OS 9 et si oui que faire pour qu'elle soit reconnue !

Merci encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

le.phot a dit:


> Alors question est-ce qu'une carte peut etre reconnue sous OS X et pas sous OS 9 et si oui que faire pour qu'elle soit reconnue !
> 
> Merci encore !



Alors là, tu es arrivé au bout de mes compétences, je serais toi, je m'adresserais au S.A.V. d'Adaptec.

D'ailleurs, là, je viens de trouver ça sur leur page de support technique


----------



## le.phot (9 Mai 2007)

Bon j'ai fait un tas de recherche cet après midi...
Le SCAM dont parle ADAPTEC semble être réservé au PC.
Dans l'info système, j'ai vu que le MAC vois la carte, mais la considère comme non disponible.
j'ai updater le driver de la carte sans changement
MAC OS X la vois bien et la reconnais
L'utilitaire SCITEX trouve le Scan mais sur les ID mais pas le scan à l'installation
SCSI probe voit bien la carte et lorsque j'enlève le driver, il ne la vois plus !

voila pour le résumer de la situtation....
Mais la je sèche comme une chausette au sahara !!!

Donc toute nouvelle idée est la bienvenue !! Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2007)

Tu peux pas essayer avec Classic ?
Si OsX reconnaît et la carte et le scanner, ça fonctionnera peut être ?


----------



## le.phot (9 Mai 2007)

Heu désolé , mais c'est quoi Classic ?


----------



## Invité (9 Mai 2007)

Oui, excuse moi, j'ai oublié que tu étais tout neuf.
A l'intérieur de OsX on peut utiliser Os9 par émulation.
Pour ce faire, il faut que tu redémarre sous X. Ensuite menu pomme-->préférences système-->Classic
Tu choisis le dossier système qui est sur le disque qui contient ton Os9.
Tu clique sur afficher l'état de Classic dans la barre des menus.
tu clique sur démarrer
après la fenêtre de démarrage de l'Os9, tu pourras cliquer sur l'icône du 9 dans la barre des menus et regarder dans le dossier menu pomme l'information système apple pour voir si ta carte apparaît.


----------



## christphe (13 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De façon "ponctuelle", si tes systèmes sont sur des disques/partitions différent(e)s), tu maintiens la touche "Options" (celle marquée "alt") enfoncée au démarrage, et dans l'écran qui s'affiche, tu choisis. Au démarrage suivant, tu retrouveras ton système "par défaut".



Bonjour
Pourquoi precise tu "ponctuelle"? Il y a un risque a le faire regulierement?
christophe


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

christphe a dit:


> Bonjour
> Pourquoi precise tu "ponctuelle"? Il y a un risque a le faire regulierement?
> christophe



Non, aucun (sauf pitêt une usure prématurée de la touche alt à la longue ), j'entendais "pour l'utilisation ponctuelle d'un système différent". Avec cette méthode, le système "par défaut" n'est pas modifié, si tu ne fais rien au démarrage suivant, tu redémarre sur ce dernier.


----------



## philoumg (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer la même carte scsi pour le même usage (G4 800 avec scanner Circon linotype sous linocolor et mac os 9.2)

Je suppose que tu as lu les read me sur le cd install...
Ils disent de placer le driver dans le dossier extension et scsi probe dans panneau de configuration (je cite de mémoire car j'ai un autre problème sur mon mac qui m'enpèche de le lire à l'heure actuelle )

Bon courage !

A+
Philippe


----------



## philoumg (14 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Mon problème d'install étant résolu, je précise: Donc le driver dans extension du dossier système et scsi probe dans panneaux de configuration du dossier système... mais sous os 9.2 il n'y a pas de dossier panneau de configuration...
Donc où faut il le mettre ?

A+
Philippe


----------



## Invité (14 Mai 2007)

Dans le dossier "tableaux de bord" du dossier syst&#232;me.
Il est souhaitable, et presque toujours n&#233;cessaire, de red&#233;marrer apr&#232;s avoir rajout&#233; une extension ou un TdB.


----------



## philoumg (14 Mai 2007)

Bon ben tout fonctionne nikel !

A+
Philippe


----------



## le.phot (18 Mai 2007)

Bon désolé de n'avoir pas donné signe de vie depuis quelques jours.. mais vraiment trop de boulot !!
Quoi qu'il en soit .. moi ca marche toujours pas ... j'en suis à me demande si ma carte SCSI marche bien car comme je le disais au début, il est reconnue par l'utilitaire de SCITEX qui du coup voit le scan et qui donc m'autorise à lancer l'instal.. etc'est à ce moment qu'il plante en me disant que ne trouve pas le scan !!
Donc je vais problement aller la faire tester par quelqu'un parce que je CRAQUEEEEEE

eh oui il parait que c'est beau les macs.....

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit.. je dois avouer que même un bon vieux G4 ou OX 10 ca marche pas mal et c'est plutot agréable....

Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## willpp (11 Octobre 2007)

le.phot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila , petit nouveau dans le monde du Mac, j'ai un G4 800 que je dois configurer en SCSI pour fonctionner avec un scan SCITEX Smart 342.
> Ce scan ne fonctionne qu'en OS 9 ou inf&#233;rieur et en SCSI !
> ...


Bonjour,
je poss&#232;de &#233;galement un smart 342 mais je n'ai que le soft smart 340 incompatible.
Pouvez-vous m'envoyez par e-mail les soft Mac pour le 342?
merci.
Malheureux, mettre ton mail en clair dans un post, tu veux te faire spammer &#224; mort ? autorise les membres &#224; t'envoyer des mails dans ta console !


----------



## jandebut (28 Janvier 2009)

tune peux pas choisir ton id  d apres ce que j ai decouvert pour chaque scanner ou chaque carte correspond 1id pour nikon ls 2000 cest 4 je crois voir sitephoto inovation,en anglais mais très complet il parle d 1 code aspi voir site adaptec  sinon 
je cherche a acheter carte adapec 2906 ou puis je sur paris  ou par internet merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

jandebut a dit:


> tune peux pas choisir ton id  d apres ce que j ai decouvert pour chaque scanner ou chaque carte correspond 1id pour nikon ls 2000 cest 4 je crois voir sitephoto inovation,en anglais mais très complet il parle d 1 code aspi voir site adaptec  sinon
> je cherche a acheter carte adapec 2906 ou puis je sur paris  ou par internet merci



Encore un effort et tu dois pouvoir écrire en français.


----------



## philoumg (18 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Le problème semble provenir du G4. J'ai eu le même souci avec un eversmart pro.
La solution est soit de descendre sur un G4 500 par exemple soit d'utiliser un vieux mac avec 8.6 (j'ai utilisé un Powermac 4400) d'installer (ça marche tout seul) puis de copier les dossier d'install et les préferences du scanner sur le G4.

A+
Philippe


----------

